# California sucks



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

*California sucks.*

Just my two cents.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well you do have the option of moving back into the USA at any time :-D :-D


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

yes, it's not to late you know...


----------



## rgs1975 (May 30, 2006)

Family ties. Moving isn't an option....at least not yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

1 place I would never move too... Well, there, and Canada, NY State and Massachusetts....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

California is one of those places it's great to see............in your rear view mirror. 8)


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I want to visit Holly-Weird one day - that's about it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have family in the P.R.K. and ONE day is just about enough :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I went to Ft. Ord a long, long time ago. Short vacation (recreation included) courtesy of the U.S.Army. Wasn't necessarily the most fun I've had on a vacation! :smt070


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

Well then, Y'all just stay out and we'll have fun without you....lol


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

I went to California once. The first thing I saw was some drunk in broad daylight pissing on a building just off the main drag of a town we were driving through. Those Californians really impressed me. :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

The name of this thread says it all. Somebody from this site please kidnap me, my son, my girlfriend, and little bro and take us to a cool gun owner state like Texas.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

As a Californian it always warms my heart to read these types of threads. If only everyone felt that way I could afford a much bigger house a little closer to the beach.

As far as gun laws go, Yes, California sucks. As much as I love my guns I don;t make a living shooting and they don't control my life.

I actually like to do things like go to the beach, take my child to Disneyland, shop, ect.

While I have had the chance to visit a number of other states and enjoyed many of them, I can't find any I'd rather live in.

I am spoiled by the near perfect weather year round, the Mexican food (I love it), and the lifestyle. As a non smoker There isn't a better place to be than California. I'm sure I could take the money I have in my savings account and go buy a very nice place in another state, but I just don't want to.

Yes, it makes me sad to think about how Illegals have become such a factor in my life, both good and bad, some of the California culture makes it harder to raise a kind loving non materialistic child these days and a few other things.

Go ahead and bash my state, but I won;t judge your state because I saw one person pee on a wall in Texas or Georgia.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

scorpiusdeus said:


> As a Californian it always warms my heart to read these types of threads. If only everyone felt that way I could afford a much bigger house a little closer to the beach.
> 
> As far as gun laws go, Yes, California sucks. As much as I love my guns I don;t make a living shooting and they don't control my life.
> 
> ...


Fine "I" will never bash Ca. again, But Im gonna laugh till my belly hurts when pelosi's minions disarm you........or the state slides off into the Pacific:smt033


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> 1 place I would never move too... Well, there, and Canada, NY State and Massachusetts....


I'd add Ill. to that list too.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey I was born in PRC and it sucks!!! Will never go back and even moved from a job that required me to go to LA.. 

Loosing my rights can't be justified by going to the beach or disneyland...

W


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Born and raised in California...and there's nowhere I'd rather live.

I don't like what Sacramento does, which is why I'm active in the political community to stop the bleeding and eventually reverse the momentum.

I've had some people tell me it's too late...but I don't see any reason to stop fighting.

If they ever actually manage to get something through the legislature that calls for disarming, then I'll leave...but for the time being, I stay and fight.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

But I will say that bashing the state because "I saw someone pee on a wall" is crap.

I've been to all 50 states, and there isn't another place in the country with the combination of weather, variety of things to do, see, and eat.

If you want to bash the state for it's 2nd amendment violations, I'll stand up with you and agree...don't bash it for the same shit you see everywhere else.


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

dood said:


> I've been to all 50 states, and there isn't another place in the country with the combination of weather, variety of things to do, see, and eat.
> 
> .


I agree with ya dood.

It's frustrating being a gun enthusiast out here, but I have to many reasons to stay. For starters in my trade, the only place I can make more money is NYC.....not what I'd call a step up :mrgreen: Everywhere else is usually a big cut for me.

The weather an geography is what I can't find matched in any other state. My first passion ,above guns, is motorcycles. It's what I do. The diversity of dramatic places to go from the coast, to alpine tundra,to exploring old mines in Death Valley are all within a few hours ride for me. Show me any other state with these oppurtunities available YEAR ROUND. I love posting pics on moto forums of a January ride in the Sierras with temps in the high 60's. Makes other folks real jealous while thier ride is in the garage for the winter. Seems the only other states where guys go year round are extremely flat with the onl curve for miles a freeway interhange.

It's hard for outsiders to understand as all they see is the news on what the San Francisco wackos are up to. What out of staters don't realize is that there are plenty of rural/ mountain communities where it's still normal to have a rifle in the back of the pick up truck. Really once you get out of the populated cities, folks have more traditional values....and that's where I feel at home.

There's to much good stuff here to leave, an I'm with ya, I'll fight politically to keep them from taking that away.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> I went to California once. The first thing I saw was some drunk in broad daylight pissing on a building just off the main drag of a town we were driving through. Those Californians really impressed me. :?


OK, you guys...................'fess up............which one of you been in Cali peein' on the walls! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

The gun laws and high housing costs are about the only things to complain about. But we do try to fight the good fight when it comes to our gun rights and we have seen some things happen with good effect. I guess when we are not fighting our 2nd amendment rights here we'll just bitch about it to anybody who will listen, unless we're cruising the mountains and seashores in shirtsleeve weather.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hevchev50 said:


> I guess when we are not fighting our 2nd amendment rights here we'll just bitch about it to anybody who will listen, unless we're cruising the mountains and seashores in shirtsleeve weather as unarmed defensless targets for those who DONT obey ANY laws.


  Fixed it for ya:mrgreen:


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

There's an apostrophe in "don't".


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

dood said:


> There's an apostrophe in "don't".


The spelling police stike again!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> The spelling police stike again!!


Consider yourself "Struck",..........Scooter :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

I _used to_ live there. I think that best sums it up for me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Consider yourself "Struck",..........Scooter :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


I guess so, seeing as to how he couldn't dispute my edit that correcting my spelling was the best insult/comeback he had


----------



## Ender (Jul 2, 2007)

What's the big deal? You can own guns in Ca, in many areas it's very easy to get a CCW. 
Yes it kinda sucks about the hi-cap mags, but if you require more than 10 rounds to do the job, you should probably sell you gun and get a shotgun anyway....
There will always be some retarded lawmaker trying to pass stupid laws, and the law of averages says it will be your state next...:smt082
Besides, it could be worse...you could be in Mass.


Ender


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Arizona is getting more and more like California every year, so I don't know that there will be much difference in twenty years. The wife and I have talked about retiring to northern California. One of our "other" hobbies is wine, so it seems a natural choice. I've visited or passed through most of the fifty states, and I think California is by far the most attractive - from the Sonoma vineyards to SF Bay to Big Sur to Catalina. 

The high cost of living is more of a deterrent than the gun laws, to be quite honest. I don't really have any interest in black rifles, and I could live with a 10-round .40 (or a 1911) and a pump shotgun for defense.

On the other hand, if all the California gunnies would move to AZ and reverse the tide, I'd probably stay put. :mrgreen:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I spent 8 years in So Cal in the 80's and had a grand old time. Of course I was in Orange county and that was about the best place for a gun owning military man then. I had a good time, but would never go back. Not gun issues really, mostly letting O.J. off soured me on California.
Really I don't visit any states that don't have reciprocity with Texas on concealed carry. I refuse to spend any vacation money in a state if I can't go healed.


----------



## hal9000 (Aug 3, 2007)

*You people haven't been to the Central Valley...*

They can ******* it up with the best of 'em - well, pretty good at least. I grew up there. Live in SF bay area now and love it. Judging by the exodus of everybody in this country (& world) into SF, I think there might be a non-representative group of people here who lOvE their home state (...who also went out of their way to go into the CA forum to say so...hmm???). Nonetheless, glad to be here and be part of this forum!


----------



## Bden (Sep 15, 2006)

I also grew up in the Bay Area (about 15 minutes south of SFO), and struggle a bit at times with my thoughts on the place. I currently live in Sacramento, and wish the state was more accepting of guns. It's a great place to live, but when some people hear I'm interested in guns I'm suddenly some crazy wahoo who belongs in Alabama. Don't get me wrong, the weather and such are great, but it is frustrating to sacrafice the freedoms to live here. It's also damn hard to find a good place to shoot aside from a few local ranges. I'd love to find some open land where I could shoot some cans and such, but don't know where it would be safe and legal to do so.


----------



## hal9000 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Yeah, I hear you...*

I haven't gone looking for those kinds of places, but I know what you mean. I grew up outside the Bakersfield city limits, so Everywhere was that kind of place.

An interesting way to get ideas of these kind of places is to look at Google maps (maps.google.com) and choose the satelite view. I suppose looking for places that might qualify as a 'campsite' might make you a bit safer with regards to the law (don't quote me on that though!).

Happy Shooting!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It does suck for active gun owners...but I keep getting distracting by the bikinis and snow bunnies.

Where else can you drive to the mountains and beaches in less than an hour?


----------



## myxd45 (Jan 18, 2008)

*jealous out of staters*

I cant believe how jealous you guys are for not living here , I been to Texas and its not the state I ever live or visit ever again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha ha
hoah


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*inner conflict...*

I was born, bread, and buttered in the SF Bay Area and I'm often conflicted about living here. My wife and I have to bite our tongues whenever politics comes up in mixed company because it is just a given (especially in the county we live in) that non-Democrats are evil and that the world would be nice to us if we were nice to it, and all the other unrealistic, emotion-based, utopian views.

All our family is here and that is probably the biggest thing keeping us in the area. I sometimes wish we didn't live in the particular county we live in though. I'm really tired of paying the ridiculous mortgage for our 2 bedroom 1 bath house that was built in 1940. We often dream about selling and taking that money to Texas or Colorado or even out into central California and buying a 3000 Square foot mansion. Of course, there's that pesky cut in salary that keeps me shlepping into the city every day. :smt076 Of course, I wouldn't have to make as much if our mortgage wasn't insane. Blurg... the debate continues... :numbchuck:


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

96 Brigadier said:


> I went to California once. The first thing I saw was some drunk in broad daylight pissing on a building just off the main drag of a town we were driving through. Those Californians really impressed me. :?


I laughed at that for a good 10 minutes before I realized he said BUILDING, not BULLDOG. I like my version better.


----------

